# Shooting Maco IR820?



## DIRT (Sep 14, 2005)

Has anybody shot this film?  I have a few rolls of 120 size and need a starting point for rating it.  Where are you when I need you Terri?


----------



## terri (Sep 15, 2005)

Patience, young Grasshopper.....here I am.

:mrgreen: 

Okay, so I've not shot the stuff. But Brad just ran a test roll, playing around over the weekend while at our arts festival. These are 2 quick scans from his negatives. He likes it, although we miss that HIE glow.  But he wants something to replace the Konica and this is what's out there right now. 

He used a #29 red filter - slightly denser than the #25. And he rated it 12 - that's right, 12 ISO. So have a sturdy tripod available. :razz: Actually, he said he wants to rate it around 6 next time, so a tripod AND a shutter release cable are essential tools with this stuff. 

He shot these with his older Rolleiflex automat, which has an uncoated Schneider Xenar 3.5 lens - (he read somewhere that uncoated lenses are slightly better for IR?), maybe 1/8 at f11? I'm guessing at those exposures.


----------



## santino (Sep 15, 2005)

thats no help but I shot Maco 25up Plus and it's a very good film, just a too thin for me polyester base.


----------



## DIRT (Sep 18, 2005)

thanks terri,  I just shot a roll at iso 12 and red filter and the negs look good,  I like it so far.


----------

